
Denis Villeneuve is remaking Dune, and that’s a good thing - pseudolus
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/07/denis-villeneuve-is-remaking-dune-and-thats-a-good-thing/
======
mabynogy
I find Lynch's Dune good even if he disowned his movie. I like watching it
from time to time like Alien.

